# Dominos Pizza as a cheat meal?



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

is it a bad idear?

if you eat nerly a full large (Meator) pizza and some cookies and coke

i do only cheat once a week is this 2 big of a meal?

it is so nice always look forward to it


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Prob min 25% saturated fat!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

http://www.dominos.com/pages/calculator.jsp


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

if its a cheat meal u can have anything u want mate

pizza hut FTW


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> if its a cheat meal u can have anything u want mate
> 
> pizza hut FTW


Special Chow Mein


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Special Chow Mein


special foo yung with chips


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

so how many cals in the pizza

do you guys go all out one cheat meal?


----------



## twc_rm (Sep 3, 2010)

I've been cutting for 5 weeks pal and have been consistently dropping fat whilst having one cheat "meal" a week. I say meal but this is usually a Monday night when I stuff my face with everything I've been craving, Pizza, Chinese, Chocolate, Cereal the lot. Bearing in mind my carbs are very low but it's not hampered me!


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

good to have a cheat meal

gets all the craving youve had out of the way

keeps your sanity

and gives you something too look forward to


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

yeah i get the same pizza every week love it

stick to my diet at all time's

really look forward to it


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

:crying:just had it feel sick now lol

was good while it lasted


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

totalwar said:


> is it a bad idear?
> 
> if you eat nerly a full large (Meator) pizza and some cookies and coke
> 
> ...


That's about 25% of what most people eat for their refeed/cheat. Myself included. And I'm only 77kg! And still dropping.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> That's about 25% of what most people eat for their refeed/cheat. Myself included. And I'm only 77kg! And still dropping.


so do you guys do that every week or is that only on keto??


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

One pizza a week isnt gona ruin your body, unless you're already pretty fat?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

And also a cheat meal is meant for you to satisfy your cravings.. if you want a doninos pizza, you ****ing have one my son!


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have one cheat a week. But i prefer it to still have decent macronutritional value, such as meaty burgers, fried chips and some chocolate....at least im getting in carbs, fats and proteins. At least it will digest fairly well and allow me to get on with my day as normal the next day when i wake up.

A pizza on the other hand is mainly PURE carbs (fibreless carbs at that) and awful, trans fats. It sits like a brick in my gut and i cannot for the life of me sh1t it out the next morning. The next morning i still feel full, cannot stomach my eggs and end up doing 5 or 6 tiny [email protected] sh1ts throughout the day.

But yeah, as matt1 says, if u want a dominoes then have one! But if it was me, i would have a load of fibre supplement before bed and knock some senna tablets: http://www.senokot.com/


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Had a Chicago town four cheeses stuffed crust pizza for my cheat today, MUCH cheaper than dominos and just as nice imo.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Had my cheat meal today, BK Steak House Angus supersize with onion rings.. ****ing mm i want another one


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> And also a cheat meal is meant for you to satisfy your cravings.. if you want a doninos pizza, you ****ing have one my son!


I lol'd, so true.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

totalwar said:


> so do you guys do that every week or is that only on keto??


 I do yeah. I shouldn't do because im not that big haha. I think next week, ill try and make it as clean as possible because atm, im just eating whatever i can, and it's not all healthy foods. The lasagne i made this weekend was massive and i've got to admit, it was the nicest lasagne i've ever had!


----------

